# Teichüberlauf - Gegenteil von automatische Nachspeisung gesucht



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Guten Tag.
Ich bin neu hier und habe einen Teich ca. 5x5 Meter und ca. 1,70 Meter tief.
Ein paar Fische und Pflanzen und Kleingetier.
Der Teich wurde vor 5 Jahren angelegt und hatte einfach Ebenerdig aufgehört. Die Folie lag einfach zusammengerollt am Rand, mit Steinen beschwert. Es war einfach nie die Zeit das Projekt zu Ende zu bringen, beruflich war einfach viel zu viel los.

Nun habe ich einen Langschaftsgärtner beaufragt um eine schönen Rand hochzumauern, Sandsteinfindlige hatte ich noch genügend übrig. Ein Teichüberlauf/Ablauf wurde auch angesprochen und durch den Maurer auch zugesagt.
Nund as Problem.
Die Teichfolie wurde mit eingemauert, der Ablauf aber viel zu hoch eingebaut. Der Ablauf ist auch nur ein Rohr 40mm. Lasse ich den Teich volllaufen, funktioniert der Überlauf, aber der ist zu hoch eingebaut. An manchen Stellen läuft das Wasser schon zwischen Mauerwerk und Folie, bevor das Röhrchen erreicht ist.

Ich wollte nun, bevor wieder alles abgerissen werden muss, eine kleine Pumpe mit Schwimmersschalter in den Teich hängen und sobald ein gewisser Wasserstand erreicht ist, soll die Pumpe pumpen und aufhören wenn entweder das niedriege Wasserstand ereicht ist, oder nach x-Minuten soll die Pumpe aufhören.
Damit der Teich nicht ausgepumpt werden kann, sollte die Pumpe auch nur 10 cm tief im Wasser stehen, dann saugt die Luft und würde aufhören.

Gibt es sowas oder kennt jemand die Lösung?

Hier noch der Teich
  

Und der lächerliche Überlauf
  

Leider war ich beruflich den ganzen Tag außer Haus und hab versucht alles über Telefon und Mail abzuklären, scheinbar hat das mit dem Überlauf nicht geklappt 


Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## krallowa (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,
ich finde die Sache mit dem Überlauf nicht so schlimm, viel schlimmer ist die Sache das bei Regen alles in den Teich gespült wird was von der Wand dahinter kommt und was um den Teich rum liegt.
Du holst dir ja eine Menge Dreck in den Teich, ich würde eher eine kleine Kante um den Teich ziehen, dann fließt nicht mehr soviel Wasser (plus Dreck) in deinen Teich und du brauchst den Überlauf nicht.


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Dank.
Der Weg um den Teich hat leichtes Gefälle nach außen und zwischen Steilhang und Weg ist ca. 15cm nur Schotter, da kann das Wasser ruhig versickern, eine Drainage liegt da auch noch.

Was mich aber stört ist, dass dieser Ablauf ca. 4cm über der Teichfolie ist, somit das Wasser viel zu hoch steigt und zwischen Folie und dem letzten Stein eindringt. Im Winter bei Frost nicht lustig. Daher will ich das Wasser ca. 5cm unter der Unterkante Ablaufrohr halten. Da soll eine Pumpe dann das bisschen Wasser über den Ablauf rauspumpen.

Achja, auf dem ersten Foto sieht man die dunklen Stellen am Stein und auf dem Boden außerhalb vom Teich. Da hat es uns das Wasser rausgedrückt als wir den Teich befüllt haben und da erst den "Schaden" bemerkten.


----------



## krallowa (14. Aug. 2015)

Ok, sieht auf den Bildern sehr eben und wasserdicht um den Teich aus.
Schau dir mal die WPS Reihe von H-TRONIC an, Wasserpegelschalter sollte genau das richtige für dich sein.


P.s. : Bei starkem Regen schießt dir der Schotter in den Teich, denn auch der kann aufschwimmen wenn der Boden gesättigt ist.


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ok, sieht auf den Bildern sehr eben und wasserdicht um den Teich aus.
> Schau dir mal die WPS Reihe von H-TRONIC an, Wasserpegelschalter sollte genau das richtige für dich sein.


Schau ich mal dann gleich an, danke.




krallowa schrieb:


> P.s. : Bei starkem Regen schießt dir der Schotter in den Teich, denn auch der kann aufschwimmen wenn der Boden gesättigt ist.


Der Schotter ist an dieser fast einen Meter hoch. Der ganze Terassenboden besteht aus ca. 40cm Schotter 16/32, dann Unkrautfließ und Edelsplitt als Belag. Unter dem Schotter ist gewachsener Boden. Da wir am Hang wohnen, läuft alles einfach den Berg runter 

Wie alles begann kann man hier sehen:
http://www.pixelrichter.de/privat/teich.html
Und dann der erste Umbau
http://www.pixelrichter.de/privat/teich---umbau.html

.


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2015)

hi,

das wird wohl nur noch mit einem Kernbohrgerät zu machen sein,
oder selbst ein paar Steine wegstemmen - Flansch/Tankdurchführung einbauen - Steine wieder einmauern - fertisch

vorher natürlich das Wasser etwas ablassen


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> das wird wohl nur noch mit einem Kernbohrgerät zu machen sein,
> oder selbst ein paar Steine wegstemmen - Flansch/Tankdurchführung einbauen - Steine wieder einmauern - fertisch



Das hatte ich dem Landschaftsgärnter auch gesagt dass er das nachträglich so ändern muss... will er aber nicht machen da er das so noch nie gemacht hat und Angst hat, dass da was undicht wird.


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2015)

HarPet schrieb:


> ... da er das so noch nie gemacht



Berufsanfänger


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Leider nein, mitte 50 und Jahrelang im Geschäft.
Und Teich, das kennt er, kein Problem, hat sich ja selber auch schon einen Koiteich gebaut.
Alles kein Problem 

Tja, bis es dann zur Ausführung kam. Da wusste sein Pole auf einmal nichts von dem Überlauf


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2015)

wenn es Geld gekostet hat, dann nachbessern lassen (wenn es vorher richtig ausgemacht war)


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> wenn es Geld gekostet hat, dann nachbessern lassen (wenn es vorher richtig ausgemacht war)



Ja, ein offizieller Auftrag. Die Rechnung will er mir heute geben. Ich werd erst mal einen gewissen Betrag zurückhalten.
Wenn er sich darauf einlässt mir eine kleine Pumpe, Steuerung, Leitungen etc. zu übernehmen, dann könnte ich mit der jetzigen Situation leben.
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass der die oberste Reihe Steine zum Teil wegmachen muss und neu verfugen muss, dann wird das wohl schlimmer ausgehen und schlimmer aussehen wie wenn es durchgehend auf einmal verfugt wurde.


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine mechanische Lösung, ähnlich Schwimmerschalter in WC-Kasten?


----------



## Patrick K (14. Aug. 2015)

Hallo 
welches __ Filtersystem hast du ?
 salve Obs


----------



## StefanBO (14. Aug. 2015)

HarPet schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine mechanische Lösung, ähnlich Schwimmerschalter in WC-Kasten?


"tauchpumpe schwimmerschalter 12v" wären Stichwörter zum googlen.


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> welches __ Filtersystem hast du ?
> salve Obs



Das ist der FiltoMatic CWS 25000.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Aug. 2015)

und wo läuft das Wasser raus  aus dem Teich für die Filterversorgung mache mal Fotos von 

salve Obs


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

StefanBO schrieb:


> "tauchpumpe schwimmerschalter 12v" wären Stichwörter zum googlen.



Danke 
Entweder such ich falsch, oder es lag daran das die 12V nicht dabei waren.
Ich bin zum thema Teich nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
Deswegen hab ich mich hier angemeldet und schwups  Die ersten 2 Ideen hab ich schon, dankeschön


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> und wo läuft das Wasser raus  aus dem Teich für die Filterversorgung mache mal Fotos von
> 
> salve Obs



Die Zuleitung Strom für die Pumpe und der Zulauf zum Filter wurden auch oberhalb der Folie, in der oberen Steinreihe realisiert. Rechts auf dem Bild wo die Treppe ist, laufen die Leerrohre durch zum Filter.
Foto machen ist schlecht, alles abgedichtet, man sieht eigentichen nix


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Hm, ich hab momentan das Selbstreinigen am Filter deaktiviert, weil doch viel Wasser verloren geht. Das mach ich dann einmal die Woche selber.
Aber bei viel Regen, oder wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre, dann könnte ich den Filter wieder selbst reinigen lassen, da sollte evtl. reichen das Wasser nicht zu hoch steigen zu lassen....


----------



## Patrick K (14. Aug. 2015)

wäre die günstigste lösung
salve Obs


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wäre die günstigste lösung



Aber auch die unsicherste.
Jetzt lass mal 2 Tage im November regnen, der Filter ist wegen Kälte aber schon außer Betrieb... Was dann.
Dann passiert genaus das was ja nicht sein soll. Wasser dringt ins Mauerwerk und bei Frost zerstört es mir die Fugen und die Steine heben sich..


----------



## HarPet (14. Aug. 2015)

Aktuell 2 Fotos vom Teich und den Filter.
Da sieht man, dass da noch ne große Baustelle ist 

     

Die Pumpe liegt noch mit zusammengebundenem Schlauch einfach so da, der Filter wird auch noch verkleidet und der Ablauf vom Filter muss auch noch richtig umgelegt werden....
Die Seerosen müssen noch eine Etage höher, die ersaufen mir gerade...


----------



## meinereiner (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Harald,

eine Idee hätt' ich da noch.
Klingt vielleicht etwas abenteuerlich, sollte aber im Prinzip funktionieren.
Und zwar nach dem Prinzip in dem man z.B. eine Tonne mit Hilfe eines Schlauches leer laufen lassen kann, ohne dass an der Tonne ein Abfluss eingebaut ist..
Also Schlauch über den Rand in die Tonne legen, auf der anderen Seite das Wasser ansaugen, Schlauch tiefer legen und Wasser laufen lassen.

Du könntest z.B. aus Rohr ein umgedrehtes U basteln. Das eine Ende in den Teich, dann durch das Ablaufrohr hindurch auf die andere Seite,
dort das andere Ende z.B. in einen schmalen Behälter mit einem Ablauf auf richtiger Höhe. Das einzige Problem, du müsstest die Luft aus dem Rohr bekommen.
Das Rohr muss vollständig mit Wasser gefüllt sein.
Dafür hätte ich auch schon eine Idee.

Bloß im Winter, da muss man das Wasser aus dem Rohr ablassen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## HarPet (16. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe jetzt eine Idee.
Ich stecke ein Plastikrohr ins Wasser, darin wird ein Schwimmerschalter mit Auf / Zu installiert.
Das Plastikrohr soll den Wellengang, der ja ab und an passieren kann abschiermen.

z.B. dieser hier: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...liesser-1-Oeffner-Elobau-205-KS-120-IP67-1-St

Dazu eine kleine Pumpe, so um die 100l/h, sollte doch ausreichen, dass das Regenwasser sicher abgepumpt wird.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Bzw. wer hat evtl. qualitativ bessere Schalter in der Hinterhand?


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

Neuer Morgen neue Idee 

Es läuft wohl doch auf diesen hier hinaus.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-Plus--1114620/?ref=detview1&rt=detview1&rb=2

Dazu noch eine kleine Pumpe, etwas Rohr und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


----------



## krallowa (17. Aug. 2015)

Sehr gut,
hab ich dir ja von Anfang an geschrieben H-Tronic ist da schon Maßstab.
Da hast du alles kompakt und funktioniert.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2015)

Hallo

vom Aufwand und der Betriebssicherheit  würde ich o.g. Variante nach dem Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren
verfolgen . 
nix Strom , keine Mechanik 

falls das mit dem Luftdruck mal nicht mehr funktioniert  


ist Teich auch egal


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2015)

...du musst die H-Tronic-Geräte nur im Gartenhaus etc. betreiben oder du baust das Gerät in ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse ein...
Du kannst dir übrigens das Geld für das teure 3000-er sparen - es genügt das einfache 1000-er für ca. 35,- €.
Du kannst es als Öffner und Schließer betreiben - dabei spielt es keine Rolle wie tief du die Pumpe im Wasser stehen hast - wichtig ist die Position des Sensors (man sollte sich außerdem nicht auf einen etwaigen Trockenlaufschutz einer Pumpe als Schaltzustand verlassen!)

Das Gerät hat auch eine gewisse Anlauf-Schwelle, damit nicht beim kleinsten Wellengang gleich Ein-und Aus geschaltet wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2015)

da wird die Brühe teurer als Suppe,

ein einfaches Loch auf passender höhe in der Mauer wäre noch am sichersten - und am billigsten


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> da wird die Brühe teurer als Suppe,
> 
> ein einfaches Loch auf passender höhe in der Mauer wäre noch am sichersten - und am billigsten


Da besteht aber die Gefahr, dass das Wasser trotzdem unter der Folie ins Mauerwerk eindringt und auch noch hinter der Folie runterläuft, also auf der Rückseite der Teichfolie und irgenwann hab ich am Teichboden eine Wasserblase.


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> ...du musst die H-Tronic-Geräte nur im Gartenhaus etc. betreiben oder du baust das Gerät in ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse ein...
> Du kannst dir übrigens das Geld für das teure 3000-er sparen -* es genügt das einfache 1000-er für ca. 35,- €.
> Du kannst es als Öffner und Schließer betreiben -* dabei spielt es keine Rolle wie tief du die Pumpe im Wasser stehen hast - wichtig ist die Position des Sensors (man sollte sich außerdem nicht auf einen etwaigen Trockenlaufschutz einer Pumpe als Schaltzustand verlassen!)
> 
> ...



Das Teil hat doch nur einen Sensor. Wie soll der Max. und Min. des Wasserpegels erfassen?


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2015)

Materialaufwand H-Tronic 1000 und ein paar 70-er HT Rohre als Gehäuse etwa 50,- € - dazu ne kleine Pumpe (20-30 €) - die ist ja oft schon vorhanden - ist doch keine soo große Investition ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

Deswegen gehe ich ja nun diesen Weg. Aber wie die 1000er mit nur einem Sensor funktioniert, das weiß ich immer noch nicht.
Auch eine onlineanfrage direkt bei H-tronic hat noch nicht gebracht.

Und ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich Anleitungen lesen und verstehen kann


----------



## krallowa (17. Aug. 2015)

In der Anleitung steht:
Das Relais schaltet ca. 20 Sekunden nach dem letzten Wasserkontakt wieder ab.
Also wenn Pegelsonde trocken dann noch 20 Sekunden Pumpe aktiv.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2015)

Du legst mit dem Sensor einfach eine maximale Wasserhöhe fest - da ist der Sensor quasi trocken (wie gesagt er reagiert nicht auf ein paar Wassertropfen) - wird der Sensor nass (also beim Anstieg des Wasserpegels) wird die Pumpe eingeschaltet - die arbeitet so lange, bis der Sensor wieder trocken ist.

Gruß Nori (ich hab das Teil als Schutz vor dem kompletten Auspumpen nach Schlauchdefekt zum Filter seit Jahren im Einsatz - bei mir ist der Sensor versenkt - ist also immer nass, die Pumpe arbeitet so lange, bis der Sensor im Schadensfall trocken würde)


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

Danke euch, die 20 Sekunden gingen dann wohl an mir vorüber


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2015)

Nur mal so, was für einen ø hat den das Rohr durch die Wand? Wie viele cm muß das Wasser denn überwinden?

LG René


----------



## HarPet (17. Aug. 2015)

Das Rohr hat 44mm Durchmesser und ist fast 10cm zu hoch eingebaut.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (17. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> musst die H-Tronic-Geräte nur im Gartenhaus etc. betreiben oder du baust das Gerät in ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse ein...


Ich verwende den H-Tronic als Trockenlaufschutz für meine Pumpe und hab die Elektronik einfach in eine Box von Bachmann gepackt. 
http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eib...6ea9d827574debae3906b5/Product/View/NS0847376
Funktioniert super und ohne Probleme!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## HarPet (21. Aug. 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Materialaufwand H-Tronic 1000 und ein paar 70-er HT Rohre als Gehäuse etwa 50,- € - dazu ne kleine Pumpe (20-30 €) - die ist ja oft schon vorhanden - ist doch keine soo große Investition ...
> 
> Gruß Nori



Die Sachen sind nun montiert, funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Nur läuft die Pumpe ca. 27, anstatt 20 Sekunden 
Ich muss nur noch den Sensor genauer justieren damit ich bei meinem gewünschten Pegel bleibe.

Danke ans Forum like


.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, mit Pumpe und Wasserpegelschalter wäre eine Möglichkeit. Sieht aber nicht besonders schön aus, und und ist sehr aufwändig.

Würde den Gartenbauer nacharbeiten lassen.

Gruß Trampelkraut


----------

